# Salsa Verde Dip



## Michelemarie (May 1, 2006)

I made this dip last night - very good!

1 jar green salsa verde (15-16 oz)
1 lb. cubed montery jack cheese
2 Tablespoons chopped cilantro
1/2 cup pickled sliced jalapenos
1 diced avocado
1 diced tomato

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Pour salsa verde in bottom on 8x8 pan or round baker.
Put cubed cheese on top and cook for 30 minutes or until bubbly.
Top with cilantro, jalapenos, avocado and tomato - enjoy.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 1, 2006)

Sounds delicious.  I've never had salsa verde before.  I've seen cooks use it on foodnetwork but never have experienced it myself.  In fact, I can't recall seeing it on my grocery shelves.  I'll have to take a closer look next time and check the ethnic isle also.


----------



## Lizannd (May 1, 2006)

*This sounds delicious,  I actually like green salsa better then*

the red.  I'll have to give this a try.


----------



## MJ (May 3, 2006)

*Tx!*

Wow. Thank you very much Michele! This looks like such a good dip to make when we go camping. I will report back...


----------



## kimbaby (May 4, 2006)

Michele THIS RECIPE SOUNDS GREAT,thanks for sharing with us...


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 4, 2006)

Thanks so much for that one.  Can't wait to try it.  Especially later on this summer when I'm inundated with Japalenos, tomatoes, cilantro, & tomatillos.


----------



## jennyema (May 4, 2006)

YUMMY!!!!

Tnx!


----------



## jpinmaryland (May 16, 2006)

We've had this salsa verde thread before. Lugo posted one of his recipes, try the search function. There are lots of different recipes, it seems to be a new trend.


----------



## Piccolina (May 17, 2006)

That's a neat twist on what was origionally a much more Italian dip. Sounds great, Michele - thanks


----------

